# Little Red Drowning Hood ..Caught



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Woohoo !! wont be much of a punishment though according to their laws ...but i'm sure the general puplic will top up what she gets .
heres the story here ....
'Little Red Drowning Hood' located by police.
.Makes ya wonder what goes on in peoples empty heads !!!
* 
Warning, the images in the video might be disturbing to some !! *

*Video content shows girl tossing puppies into a river while some one video tapes her ...please be fore warned !!*


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

all i can say is WOW......


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow that is fantastic news


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

It's nice to know the "anonymity " of the internet has its consequences, and people will be found, even if penalties are not as steep as we would see fit. The idea that " you get caught" when you do crap like this and post it ideally will make less people do it. This is a family site at the end of the day and I dont want to see those kind of videos posted here in the future. Use your face book or, what have you, for that kinda stuff not here (meaning the video that was originally posted) though the dialogue on the topic is fine IMHO.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

oy, i just shake my head at how cruel some people can be... definitely not 'right' in the head so to speak


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

THANKS FOR SHARING!
so glad she's taken care of!!!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> It's nice to know the "anonymity " of the internet has its consequences, and people will be found, even if penalties are not as steep as we would see fit. The idea that " you get caught" when you do crap like this and post it ideally will make less people do it. This is a family site at the end of the day and I dont want to see those kind of videos posted here in the future. Use your face book or, what have you, for that kinda stuff not here (meaning the video that was originally posted) though the dialogue on the topic is fine IMHO.


I disagree, I think it's nice to have the link to the video together with a post; however, a sufficient disclaimer could advise people to click at their own risk/peril -- having said that, I wish I could unsee that video


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> , I wish I could unsee that video


I know what you mean, my feelings exactly!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> It's nice to know the "anonymity " of the internet has its consequences, and people will be found, even if penalties are not as steep as we would see fit. The idea that " you get caught" when you do crap like this and post it ideally will make less people do it. This is a family site at the end of the day and I dont want to see those kind of videos posted here in the future. Use your face book or, what have you, for that kinda stuff not here (meaning the video that was originally posted) though the dialogue on the topic is fine IMHO.


 Okay Lisa .......I have put a warning on the video content . hope that will help.



alym said:


> I disagree, I think it's nice to have the link to the video together with a post; however, a sufficient disclaimer could advise people to click at their own risk/peril -- having said that, I wish I could unsee that video


 Sorry cant make that wish come true for you  . If I could .....I would .



Diztrbd1 said:


> I know what you mean, my feelings exactly!


....see above ...

I have edited my post to warn others of video content ...
my apologies if the video content was unexpected to some of you.
Bill


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad to c young people doing this they are gonna grow and get worse, really sad and hard to watch


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

the poor things were clearly crying ;_; 

it's a shame that it'll only amount to a fine. 
They should file these animal abuse offences, and keep the files around to match for serial killers years later.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

...... i just watched the video now... and let me tell u.. if i was there... oh boy.... that girl would be in the river so fast she wouldn't know what hit her.

that makes me really sick... what kind of person would do something like that to poor innocent puppies...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

L!$A said:


> ...... i just watched the video now... and let me tell u.. if i was there... oh boy.... that girl would be in the river so fast she wouldn't know what hit her.
> 
> that makes me really sick... what kind of person would do something like that to poor innocent puppies...


If I were there, the girl AND the one taping the video would be in the river! 

EDIT:
Their parents also deserve a smack for not teaching their kids to treat and respect animals as a living being instead of some kind of tool or a play thing...


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

some people are just mentally disturbed and sick


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

I just couldn't watch the video for more than ten seconds, sick.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Punkys Dad said:


> I just couldn't watch the video for more than ten seconds, sick.


I'm truly sorry you had to watch even that 10 seconds. I have added more info to my first post discribing the video.....that probably would of prevented that . 
Guess the warning is not quite enough in this case.....again sorry Punkys Dad . 
bill


----------

